# What to do with this shell...



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, I'm going to be at the crossroad of to restore my car or find a new shell to restore. My question is would you spend the extra couple hundred dollars to find a clean shell to work on (I'll be keeping the car for a number of years to come) or work on your half decent shell that has a bit of rust. Keep in mind I will be doing a FULL restoration (eg. taking all the undercoating off and checking / repairing / reapplying). Also, if you get rid of the rusty area by cutting and welding will the rust come back?
Here's pictures of a bit of my rust on the shell...








































I have seen a spot or two of rust on the underside of the car and also underneath the rear bumper is some spots of surface rust. A door has some rust as do the hood and trunk but those car be replaced as they aren't part of the unibody. 
The car has also been hit and the frame adjusted because of the hit. The frame has been "jigged" as one of my friend's told me. I think it's been hit twice with $2000-$3000 worth of damage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: What to do with this shell... (Estonian)*

Sorry to say, but I think you may be better off with a different shell. That one seems toi have a lot of corrosion perforation, some of it in structurally critical areas. Plus, you said it had been in an accident requiring frame repair? I would pass. That car sounds like it may be best used as a donor car. Sorry


----------



## at4gli (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: What to do with this shell... (Estonian)*

It can be fixed, but as bryan said, You'd be better off getting a new shell with a bad motor to put the existing engine into if that's your plan. Its much easier to put one back together if you have the the 2 cars side by side even if its just there to look at for reference - you'll most likely need it.


----------

